# Waiting for the Grains



## invisible (Apr 10, 2011)

The calendar says that spring is here, yet the white stuff refuses to go away. Grain silos and hay bales are growing impatient (and they are not alone).

Shot just a few hours ago.








EDIT: I've decided that I like a pano version better than the original. Re-crop is below.







*This one NEEDS to be viewed on anything other than a bright white background  please click here for black background. *(We can only hope that one day the owners of this forum will understand the issue with bright backgrounds and photography.)


----------



## Davor (Apr 10, 2011)

woah! i love this image, great perspective and composition. I just don't like how bright the floor is, gives the an empty feeling to the image.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Apr 10, 2011)

If that white stuff is snow ( i presume so) then i feel like it actually works with it being so white. It gives the photo a chillier mood imo


----------



## Mike Lamb (Apr 10, 2011)

Good but you should lose the wicked sky or tone it down big time. The silos and landscape hold their own.


----------



## invisible (Apr 11, 2011)

Davor said:


> woah! i love this image, great perspective and composition. I just don't like how bright the floor is, gives the an empty feeling to the image.


That's what snow looks like 



NayLoMo6C said:


> If that white stuff is snow ( i presume so) then i feel like it actually works with it being so white. It gives the photo a chillier mood imo


It looks chilly but in reality it was the most beautiful day of the year so far. Temperature was around 41º F.



Mike Lamb said:


> Good but you should lose the wicked sky or tone it down big time. The silos and landscape hold their own.


This is exactly how I like my skies, but can understand that it might not everybody's cup of tea.

Thanks for the feedback, guys!


----------



## manaheim (Apr 11, 2011)

Very dramatic.  Very nice.


----------



## invisible (Apr 11, 2011)

manaheim said:


> Very dramatic.  Very nice.


Thanks, Chris.

I've now added a pano crop that I like better than the original.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 11, 2011)

Vote for the pano crop.   :thumbsup:


----------



## manaheim (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh yeah that pano crop works well.


----------



## invisible (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you, gentlemen!


----------



## camz (Apr 11, 2011)

Overall I have to agree second crop I prefer.

Although I did have to give the first one a second look.  I liked it how the sky stole the show on the first crop.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Apr 12, 2011)

invisible said:


> This one NEEDS to be viewed on anything other than a bright white background


 
You're very right about this. Makes a pretty big difference.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 12, 2011)

I love it....and yes, I agree that the 2nd crop just seems to fit better.


----------



## invisible (Apr 12, 2011)

camz said:


> Overall I have to agree second crop I prefer.
> 
> Although I did have to give the first one a second look.  I liked it how the sky stole the show on the first crop.


I do like the sky, but the composition of the first one is unbalanced. 

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Timoris (Apr 12, 2011)

Breath taking.
I prefer the original because of the sky.
Although I would up the blacks a tiniest bit, and reducing the highest lights and highlights, making the image more dramatic.
(Viewed through link)


----------



## invisible (Apr 23, 2011)

Timoris said:


> Breath taking.
> I prefer the original because of the sky.
> Although I would up the blacks a tiniest bit, and reducing the highest lights and highlights, making the image more dramatic.
> (Viewed through link)


I agree about the highlights... I'm viewing this photo on my netbook now and the snow looks blown out... even if it looked great on my monitor at home, with visible texture and all...

Thanks, Timoris!


----------



## JohnWatine (Apr 24, 2011)

Woah!: This is cosmic! Good job


----------

